

'Twitter troll' arrested for tweeting joke about tragedy that left six dead - slayed0
http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/glasgow-bin-lorry-crash-twitter-4867313

======
rythmshifter
regardless of how ridiculous this guys comment is, an offensive twitter
comment is no reason to arrest a person. public ridicule, sure. government
involvement, absolutely not.

~~~
hga
Yeah, well, that's why the US included freedom of speech and of the press in
our written down Constitution. No right to arrest for "suspicion of making a
malicious communication", the malice has to go beyond what appears to be the
case here, e.g. imminent threat, or harassment.

